
Ask HN: Have you moved to another country? - mxmpawn
Hi! I&#x27;m a fellow hacker from Buenos Aires, Argentina. The country is in a long process of continuous decadence and this pandemic made the things even worse. Along with the daily changes of rules that we have to experience and adapt, the insane amount of taxes, the inflation, the devaluation against US dollar and the growing insecurity it&#x27;s becoming a pretty difficult place to live.<p>I&#x27;ve a pretty good financial status here, I&#x27;m a contractor&#x2F;consultant with a nice local network, I own a home and enough savings to last for several years without working. All my family is living here and leaving them would be pretty sad. Those are the things delaying my decision to move to some place in Europe (I&#x27;ve Italian citizenship) and start a new life there with my wife and newborn.<p>Have you moved to another country? What was your experience? Did you move with a job lined up?
======
oriettaxx
good point of view: when you are unable to do anything to change, and the
future does not sound good in your country you just leave it! I did the same:
some call it "voting with your own feet" :)

I suggest you would totally avoid Italy due to very high taxation, but most of
all a _huge_ mandatory pension rate if you are a sole trader that is well
known to give you nothing back: the rate was over 27% had to become almost 32%
but fortunately they locked and now lowered to about 26%).

U.K. is much much better (taxation is human, and the best of it is that you
know very clearly what you do have to pay, it is all written very clearly on
the gov website): it is harder to get there after brexit, but I still strongly
suggest it.

I would give a try to Romania, Malta, Portugal.

------
cac1
I moved from the US to Mexico. I'm retired. I spend half my time in Mexico,
then come to the US to visit family who are spread out over 3 states and then
to take up a part-time summer job.

